#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Dagje opzetten

## BCDrivein

Gister even mijn shows opgebouwd:

Compact show
Basic show
Large show

Als ik 15 wordt komen er waarschijnlijk subjes bij  :Smile:

----------


## renevanh

Ziet er tof uit hoor!

Let wel even op met die rookmachine. Die moet best wat warmte kwijt, en een zachte ondergrond (zoals een stuk doek) kan heel makkelijk de helft van de ventilatie blokkeren. (Dit heb je trouwens ook bij laptops en dergelijke.)
Daarnaast kan dat doek ook heel warm worden door die rookmachine en dat kan erg link zijn (brandgevaar!).

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Ziet er goed uit hoor.
Alleen de topjes wat hoger dat ze ong. op gelijke hoogte met je lampen zitten.

----------


## mhsounds

> Ziet er goed uit hoor.
> Alleen de topjes wat hoger dat ze ong. op gelijke hoogte met je lampen zitten.



Zodat ze voor je licht staan als je er met je scan langswilt?  :Wink:

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

> Zodat ze voor je licht staan als je er met je scan langswilt?



 
Lijkt me als je het een beetje georganiseerd neer zet dat dat niet zo moeilijk is

----------


## mhsounds

Wel als de speaker op dezelfde hoogte staat als de scan  :Wink: 

Je zal maar net iets willen uitlichten met je scan op de plek waar de speaker voor staat.
Dat bedoelde ik namelijk.

----------


## DJ FR Sound & Licht

Ja, Ik snap wat je bedoeld
Maar ik bedoel ook naast de Truss. :Wink:

----------


## jaksev

zijn dat 2 verschillende topjes? die met dat grotere logo is toch de K115 of niet?

----------


## shure-fan

ziet er verder prima uit,

Ik zou alleen die rookmachine op een houten verhoging laten rusten zodat ie zijn warmte fatsoenlijk kwijt kan...  misschien nog een huis-tuin-keuken ventilator erbij plaatsen om de rook wat meer te "sturen" (en eventueel zwart spuiten)


verder zou ik de topjes wat verder naar voren plaatsen

----------


## dj-wojcik

> zijn dat 2 verschillende topjes? die met dat grotere logo is toch de K115 of niet?



Dat is nou precies wat een vriend van me ook heeft gehad. :Big Grin: 
Het zijn exact de zelfde topjes, alleen met een ander logo doordat het van een ander fabricage datum is. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  shit happens

----------


## djsandman

Ziet er goed uit. 
Zoals anderen al zeggen, kijk uit met de rookmachine!
Wat staat er achter het DJ Meubel (apparatuurlijstje?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## tcnr sound & light crew

Nette show, weinig op aan te merken!  :Wink: 
Pas wel op met de hangende kabeltjes van je ledpar statieven.

----------


## ralph

Heb je onder je meubel nou een LED strip gemonteerd....daar hou ik wel van  :Big Grin: 
Dmx mee te kleuren? vertel, vertel!

Ook wel benieuwd naar waar je mee draait inderdaad, zie iets van een scherm, is dat voor audio of de ledjes?

----------


## Mark Vriens

Zoals ik had begrepen uit andere post draai je met freestyler voor 't licht of niet?
En je mixgear was Denon toch?

----------


## Waveform

3 verschillende sets, maar het geluid groeit niet mee. Een basje erbij lijkt me toch geen overbodige luxe met die DAPjes.

----------


## --djdave--

> Gister even mijn shows opgebouwd: 
> Als ik 15 wordt komen er waarschijnlijk subjes bij



bijhuren is natuurlijk ook een optie.
Wel weet ik dat die boven een aantal personen een speakerset inhuurt.

----------


## BCDrivein

> zijn dat 2 verschillende topjes? die met dat grotere logo is toch de K115 of niet?



Het zijn gewoon 2 DAP K115's, maar met één had ik een probleem en kreeg ik een nieuwe.





> Ziet er goed uit. 
> Zoals anderen al zeggen, kijk uit met de rookmachine!
> Wat staat er achter het DJ Meubel (apparatuurlijstje? )



Geluid:
1x Denon HD2500 
1x Denon X500 Mixer 
1x Denon HP100 hoofdtelefoon
1x DAP Palladium 1600 
2x DAP K115 Speaker
1x Draadloze microfoon 
1x Dasspeldmicrofoon 

Licht: 
2x HQ Power space 250 DMX scanner 
8x LED par
1x Mushroom
2x Laser 
1x Showtec Multidim 
1x Freestyler DMX 
1x Rookmachine 

Rigging:
2x American DJ ST-132 Lierstatief 
2x American DJ Truss adapter 
3x 1,5m truss 
DJ Meubel 
Flightcases voor bescherming van onze apparatuur





> Heb je onder je meubel nou een LED strip gemonteerd....daar hou ik wel van 
> Dmx mee te kleuren? vertel, vertel!
> 
> Ook wel benieuwd naar waar je mee draait inderdaad, zie iets van een scherm, is dat voor audio of de ledjes?



Het zijn inderdaad led strips onder het meubel.
Ook als je heeeeel goed kijkt, zie je aan de achterste truss balk een ijzerenlat waarin ook LED strips zitten die dan schijnen op het doek. (de ledjes stonden op dat moment niet aan)

Apparatuurlijstje zie je hierboven.







> Zoals ik had begrepen uit andere post draai je met freestyler voor 't licht of niet?
> En je mixgear was Denon toch?



Ik draai inderdaad met apparatuur van Denon en ik bestuur het licht met Freestyler.





> 3 verschillende sets, maar het geluid groeit niet mee. Een basje erbij lijkt me toch geen overbodige luxe met die DAPjes.



Zoals ik al in mijn begin post zei, die worden als eerste aangeschaft.

----------


## daanheiltjes

Mooie set! leukgedaan. Maar ik denk niet dat je daar een dag over opbouwd, Ik denk dat het in een uurtje weg geregeld moet worden :Cool:

----------


## BCDrivein

> Mooie set! leukgedaan. Maar ik denk niet dat je daar een dag over opbouwd, Ik denk dat het in een uurtje weg geregeld moet worden



Haha, daar heb je gelijk in.

De Large Show heb ik opgebouwd in ongeveer 45 minuten denk ik.
Alleen het geluid is al opgezet binnen 10 minuten.

Maarja, licht er ook aan hoeveel tijd je hebt etc.

----------


## djtom

welke subs wil je er onder gaan zetten en welke amp.

gr.tom

----------


## djspeakertje

En welk budget heb je daarvoor?

----------


## djtom

hey als ik een kleine tip mag geven kijk een naar db technologies.
dB Technologies Arena SW 18 2x.
En dan een synq digit 2k2 lekker klein.
Kan je later en de db technologies arena 12 boven zetten ook op een synq digit 2k2.

gr.tom

----------


## dj-wojcik

Dat mag je toch wel een beetje onderbouwen he?

Ik begrijp dat je zelf een setje van DAP hebt? Dus geen eigen ervaring met de set die je nu aanbeveelt? Of hoe moet ik je tip/ervaring nu begrijpen?

----------


## djtom

hey ik heb zelf nu 2 dap x15b en dap k-112.
Alleen db technologies heb ik 1x gehoord en de kwaliteit en alles is gewoon 4x zo goed.
En bc drive in show draaid best vaak dus dan mag  je wat kwaliteit hebben vind ik.

----------


## SoundT

> Dat mag je toch wel een beetje onderbouwen he?
> 
> Ik begrijp dat je zelf een setje van DAP hebt? Dus geen eigen ervaring met de set die je nu aanbeveelt? Of hoe moet ik je tip/ervaring nu begrijpen?




alsje het hier toch over DB technologies hebt,
Je kan beter 

2x Db technologies 12
4x Dbtechnologies sw 15 doen

Of idd,

2x Db technologies 12
2x Dbtechnologies sw 18

Als je met 4x sw15 doet, kan je 400/500 mensen van voldoende geluid voorzien.

En je kunt hier wel die synQ op zetten, maar toch raad ik je American audio V4001(toppen), en V6001(sub) aan.
en als crossover een DBX.

als je wat doet, doe het dan goed, goedkoop is duurkoop :Wink: 

Het word dan wel een duurgrapje, maargoed, het is nou eenmaal een dure hobby :Stick Out Tongue: 


Of idd, huur!
tel het gewoon bij je prijs op voor grotere feesten.
Doe dan wel een goed merk zoals, RCF, Dynacord, EV, Kling und Freitag of iets dergelijks, dan kan het aardig luid :Big Grin: 

Suc6, ziet er goed uit!  :Cool:

----------


## djsandman

> En je kunt hier wel die synQ op zetten, maar toch raad ik je American audio V4001(toppen), en V6001(sub) aan.
> en als crossover een DBX.



American Audio versterkers zijn inderdaad goede versterkers, maar zou zelf niet meteen dit merk pakken als er dBs aanhangen. Eerder ook dB, Crown, Crest of EV? 

Oja en een DBX Driverack PA (+) is dan ook wel weer beter =P

Prijsverschil is er wel, maar extreem kan ik het niet noemen.

----------


## BCDrivein

Ik heb geluisterd naar JBL en dat klonk ook zeker niet verkeerd.
Ik heb naar de EON515 en de EON518S geluisterd.
2 subjes en 2 topjes.

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------


## Big Bang

Ik heb onlangs de EON515 en de Turbosound Milan vergeleken, waarbij de Milan de duidelijke winnaar was.

----------


## djspeakertje

Ook qua prijs? 


Daan

----------


## Big Bang

Uiteraard is de prijs een beetje afhankelijk van je korting bij de leverancier e.d. Maar ze zitten beide in de zelfde prijsklasse inderdaad. Anders zou het een nogal loze opmerking zijn geweest...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tom06

Je zou ook eens kunnen kijken naar actieve mackie's. Bijvoorbeeld de Mackie srm450 v1.

Ik beveel versie 1 aan omdat die een wat steviger geluid heefd dan versie 2.

----------


## BCDrivein

> Je zou ook eens kunnen kijken naar actieve mackie's. Bijvoorbeeld de Mackie srm450 v1.
> 
> Ik beveel versie 1 aan omdat die een wat steviger geluid heefd dan versie 2.



Ik wil liever iets meer weten over wat jullie van die EON set vinden.

----------


## Big Bang

nogal, uhh jah, holle bas en ik denk dat je erg snel hoog tekort komt. Ik dacht dat de Milan M15 ook harder gaat, maar puur op het gehoor is dat nogal moeilijk te bepalen. Ik zou ze eens naast elkaar gaan beluisteren...

----------


## BCDrivein

Eerlijk gezegd heb ik echt nog nooit van Milan gehoord.

----------


## Big Bang

Turbosound Milan reeks is relatief nieuw. Ik zou zelf graag eens de turbosound M15 naast een RCF Art uit de zelfde prijsklasse horen.

----------


## djspeakertje

> nogal, uhh jah, holle bas en ik denk dat je erg snel hoog tekort komt. Ik dacht dat de Milan M15 ook harder gaat, maar puur op het gehoor is dat nogal moeilijk te bepalen. Ik zou ze eens naast elkaar gaan beluisteren...



 
Turbosound Milan 15: 125dB continuous, 131dB peak

Turbosound Milan 18: 125dB continuous, 131dB peak

JBL EON 515: Maximum SPL: 129 dB

JBL EON 510: Maximum SPL: 121 dB

JBL EON 315: Maximum SPL: 127 dB

JBL EON 305: Maximum SPL: 128 dB

JBL EON 518: Maximum SPL: 129 dB


De EONs winnen het wel allemaal qua gewicht, maar met 22kg is de Milan prima te doen (uit ervaring: 2*22kg 2 trappen af of op is prima te doen, als je niet te hard zweet of te moe bent :Wink: ).


Daan

----------


## BCDrivein

Vrijdagavond en gisteravond gedraaid, dit keer wel weer een keer foto's gemaakt, alleen vrijdagavond niet.

Foto zaterdag

De foto is gemaakt met een mobiel, dus verwacht er niet te veel van.
De piano mocht niet verplaatst worden..

----------


## Mark Vriens

't Ziet er wel weer leuk uit, maar er is al vaak over je toppen gesproken, zet ze hoger!!! Verder geen aanmerkingen

----------


## I.T. drive in

Hey,

Ik zie dat een led par uit is, toeval of is ie defect?
Verder zijn die lasertjes ook wel leuk, ik heb zelf ook zo'n wapperding.
Misschien kun je de sub die musicxtra heeft ontworpen bouwen?
heb je meteen goede subs  :Wink:

----------


## Turboke

Milan van Turbosound geven ook heel mooi laag zonder een extra sub erbij nodig te hebben, daar zijn ze in ieder geval het beste in.
Je kan ze altijd komen beluisteren  :Smile: .

----------


## BCDrivein

Haha, dat vroegen er meer.
Er stond een progamma aan en ik was aan het programmeren. 
Het schoot me opeens even binnen dat ik even snel een foto's moest maken, dus dat deed ik eerst even

----------


## J en M licht en geluid

Beste bc drive-in
Ten eerste mijn complimenten voor je show! daar ben ik jaloers op ...
Ten 2e zoals al eens eeder is gezegt kun je zelf gee subs bouwen?
Je hebt al een dap lt 15 subwoofer voor nog geen 50 euro. met een conectorpaneeltje, kabeltjes en hout kom je ong op een 100 euro per sub.
of deze: klikerdeklik.

Jorg

----------


## djtom

Ik zouw niet aan de dap mc woofers beginnen.
Gewoon 2 dap x 15b of x18b er onder en dan kan je makkelijk 100 150 man aan.

----------


## hardstyle

Onder mijn 2 stuks K-115 komen waarschijnlijk ook 2x X-18B.
Mocht je zelf willen bouwen, raad ik je niet de MB-15 aan van DAP, maar dan nog eerder de AB-15, iets meer vermogen(maar natuurlijk is RCF wat leuker). :Wink:

----------


## BCDrivein

Ik doe niet aan zelf bouwen..
Aankomende week ga ik de DAP X18B beluisteren!

----------


## J en M licht en geluid

Mijn excuses heren, ik had de verkeerde link...
Ik bedoelde een andere woofer, maar bc drive in gaat niet zelfbouwen.
dus dat is hier niet belangrijk. 
Wat voor een versterker ga je op de DAP X18B  zetten?

----------


## djsandman

> Ik doe niet aan zelf bouwen..
> Aankomende week ga ik de DAP X18B beluisteren!



Kijk/luister ook eens naar de X15HL. Een hoorngeladen subje die net iets meer kracht zet en ook op kortere afstanden goed te horen/voelen is. Qua prijsverschil ook niet heel extreem vergeleken met de X18B. 

Ik heb zelf een X15B gehad. Een leuke sub maar de 400 watt RMS haalt hij echt nooit. Deze is qua prijs wel aantrekkelijker, en misschien bij je K115 topjes ook ruim genoeg maar als je in de toekomst verder kijkt en echt verder wilt met deze 'hobby' dan raad ik hem af.

----------


## SPS

X15HL is wel een lomp kastje hoor!
Dimensions (LxWxH): 600 x 600 x 810 mm
*Net Weight: 60 kg...................................!!!!!*

Vergeleken met de X18B:
Dimensions (LxWxH): 600 x 600 x 760 mm
Net Weight: 49 kg

Van dat soort gewichten (60kG)  houd ik niet zo.
Maar ja wie ben ik?

Paul

----------


## djsandman

Het gewicht en die afmetingen daar heb je helemaal gelijk in. Ik had het meer over de sound. 
@BCDrivein: wil je per se dap subs eronder?

----------


## BCDrivein

> Het gewicht en die afmetingen daar heb je helemaal gelijk in. Ik had het meer over de sound. 
> @BCDrivein: wil je per se dap subs eronder?



Ja, omdat ik ook DAP topjes heb.

----------


## 4AC

Vind je dat zelf ook niet een klein beetje grote onzin?
Eenheid in je systeem is prima, als je goed geld in je portemonnee hebt tenminste. In deze prijsklasse zou ik andere dingen hoger op mijn lijstje zetten... Mag je zelf raden wat.

Het internet staat trouwens al helemaal vol met de discussie X18B/X15HL. Fantastisch leuk natuurlijk, al die pagina's vol, ga ze vooral lezen zou ik zeggen. Maar ik verklap de conclusie vast: HET KOMT AAN OP JE EIGEN SMAAK [wauw].

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## Rolandino

Over de X15HL hoor ik meerdere goede reacties en heb ze laatst zelf ook gehoord en dat viel  niet tegen.

Kennis van me heeft 8 subs en 4 toppen dubbel 12 erop en ddat klonk niet verkeerd ( heb alleen een halve set gehoord dus 2 subs met 1 top per kant ) 

Zeker voor het geld niet verkeerd.

Subkast is niet kompakt zeg maar, maar er zitten wel wielen bij.

Klank is naar mijn mening voor een 15" erg stevig en vol.

Alleen niet te tillen vanwege zijn afmetingen

Hoe mis de klank van die X18 sub, kan iemand me dat vertellen ?

----------


## djtom

hey.
De dap x 15b subs klinken ook netjes.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Maar een 15 inch top met een 15 inch sub voegt volgens mij niet zo heeel erg veel toe aan het geluid!

----------


## Tom06

nou dat ligt er natuurlijk ook aan welke 15"subs

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik heb zelf X15 top, en er werd mij door verschillende firma's verteld dat een 15 inch sub niets/niet veel bijbracht aan mijn 15 inch top (2 inch hoog)

----------


## JeroenVDV

Wat een rare firma's. Een 15" sub heeft toch echt een hele andere frequentie-response dan een 15" top, afhankelijk van de kast en het type driver.

----------


## Rolandino

Op zich is er niets mis mee maar snap de redenatie wel.

Onder een 15" top zou ik een 18"sub gebruiken.

Boven een 15"sub zou ik een 12 of een 10" top gebruiken

Maar ik zou minstens 2x 15" sub onder een 15" top plaatsen.

----------


## Mark Vriens

En zo denk ik ook, Ronaldino! Zoals 2x X15b of HL per kant met 1 x15 erop zou wel gaan, anders 1x X18B eronder, of als je echt weg wil trillen 2x X18B

----------


## djsandman

> En zo denk ik ook, Ronaldino! Zoals 2x X15b of HL per kant met 1 x15 erop zou wel gaan, anders 1x X18B eronder, of als je echt weg wil trillen 2x X18B



Ik denk niet dat z´n budget zo groot is en zo wel dan ben ik jaloers haha.

Bovendien worden 4 x 15 inch bassen wel het dubbele aan vervoer. Koop lekker die X18B, heb je zeker een leuke set, mits goede versterkers en randapparatuur!

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ja inderdaad. Denk dat ik zelf voor mij ooit nog eens 2x x18b wil hebben, maar eerst ga beginnen met 1 X18B. Waarschijnlijk wel een andere versterker als DAP. Heb nu de P1600, ben er toch niet helemaal tevreden over wegens grootte en gewicht...

----------


## hardstyle

Wat bedoel je precies met de grootte? Is een normale maat hoor, alleen de diepte is een beetje irritant. 
En ja, het gewicht ook, maar dat maakt het zeker geen mindere versterker.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ja de diepte vindt ik erg groot... Crown maakt erg mooie versterkertjes, goed voor het geld en die zijn de helft zo groot en 5x zo licht... Maar verder zijn het leuke versterkers voor het geld hoor  :Smile:

----------


## djsandman

> Ja de diepte vindt ik erg groot... Crown maakt erg mooie versterkertjes, goed voor het geld en die zijn de helft zo groot en 5x zo licht... Maar verder zijn het leuke versterkers voor het geld hoor



Crown is inderdaad prima! Alleen de nieuwe XLS serie (digitale versterkers) vallen me een beetje tegen. Het gewicht is misschien 15 kg omlaag maar de prijs is omhoog en de power is ook omlaag!

----------


## Mark Vriens

XLS hoorde ik dat deze minder waren ja! Maar de 2e handsmarkt is ook heel groot, en liever een oude, maar erg goede bak van een jaar of 3/4, dan een splinternieuwe, mindere bak...

----------


## BCDrivein

Ik heb uiteindelijk gekozen voor 2x DAP X18B's. Die komen binnenkort.

Gister moeten draaien op een toernooi van een hockeyclub. Het was van 2 uur 's middags tot 10 uur 's avonds. Het was rond 7 uur te vergelijken met een hockeyfeest. 

Kleine samenvatting:
Ik ben erg verrast na deze dag hoe goed mijn DAP K115's zijn.
Het begon om 2 uur en is uiteindelijk afgelopen om 10 uur. Eerst was het tot 9 uur, maar ze vroegen als het nog één uurtje langer kon. Uiteraard tegen betaling.
Overdag moest er gewoon lekkere achtergrondmuziek zijn. Savonds was het een ander verhaal. 
Vanaf 7/8 uur leek het net een hockeyfeest, echt super!
Daarom was ik ook zo verbaast over hoe goed die DAP K115's zijn, vooral met de muziek die meer bass bevatten.

Foto 1
Foto 2

Qua ruimte konden we dus niet zoveel. Zoals je ziet staat ook één parren setje achter ons en één naast ons.
Kabels waren ook niet echt hééééééél goed weggewerkt dat geef ik toe, maar niet dat de mensen dat heel goed zagen.

Ze hebben zelf daar ook erg veel foto's gemaakt. Ze hebben ook voor mij foto's gemaakt die ik kan gebruiken. Als er wat mooie tussen zitten dan zal ik die posten. Die foto's krijg ik binnenkort opgestuurd. De video komt binnenkort ook.

----------


## apenzuursound

Ziet er leuk uit :Smile:  Waar is trouwens dat leuke afstandsbedieningje voor dat links onder het scherm licht?

----------


## BCDrivein

Voor de LED strips onder mijn meubel.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Om even te mogen gokken :Stick Out Tongue: : American DJ LED Tubes :Big Grin:

----------


## Whitefarmer

Het lijkt wel of je topjes wat laag staan!

----------


## BCDrivein

Nee, geen LED tubes, gewoon van die strips. 
Voorbeeld

Topjes stonden op normale hoogte vond ik.

----------


## Whitefarmer

Ik heb meestal een fles spa rood bij me staan, maar jij hebt dat beter geregeld zie ik (foto 1) haha.


En wat je toppen betreft, je zult wel gelijk hebben, maar het lijkt toch echt of ze op ' de laagste stand' staan!! 


En het gebeurt wel vaker dat een feestje bij de hockeyclub LIJKT op een hockeyfeest!!!

----------


## BCDrivein

> Ik heb meestal een fles spa rood bij me staan, maar jij hebt dat beter geregeld zie ik (foto 1) haha.
> 
> 
> En wat je toppen betreft, je zult wel gelijk hebben, maar het lijkt toch echt of ze op ' de laagste stand' staan!! 
> 
> 
> En het gebeurt wel vaker dat een feestje bij de hockeyclub LIJKT op een hockeyfeest!!!



De toppen stonden niet op de laagste stand, om de 2e of 3e stand. 
Wat betreft over dat feest, hier begint het met een hockeyfeestje en gaat het van een hockeyfeestje naar een hockeyfeest.

----------


## Mark Vriens

Ik zet meestal, zoals ik aan neem wel meerderen, mijn toppen een halve meter onder de bovenkant van het plavond, wanneer deze niet te hoog is natuurlijk. Wel vind ik, dat deze toppen wel heel laag staan, kan best nog wel een halve meter de lucht in! (correct me if i'm wrong!!)

----------


## dj-wojcik

What's about de zitzakken naast je statief?.... :Confused:

----------


## BCDrivein

Ik moet jullie wel gelijk geven, de topjes had iets hoger gemogen! (1 standje sowieso)

De zitzakken etc. mochten niet verplaatst worden, had het nog gevraagd.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ja, maar de kans dat er iemand op die zitzakken ploft is groot. En de kans was dan ook groot geweest dat hij je statief raakt, waardoor het ineens jou verantwoordelijkheid word. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## djtom

Hey welke versterker heb je voor de dap k-115.

----------


## dj-wojcik

DAP P-1600 volgens mij.... :Wink:

----------


## djtom

Ik dacht de dap palladium 1200 daarom vroeg ik het aan bram.

----------


## hardstyle

Ik heb van de 2e pagina ff het Geluid lijstje gehaald:

1x Denon HD2500 
1x Denon X500 Mixer 
1x Denon HP100 hoofdtelefoon
1x DAP Palladium 1600 
2x DAP K115 Speaker
1x Draadloze microfoon 
1x Dasspeldmicrofoon 

Een P-1600 dus :Big Grin:

----------


## BCDrivein

Het is inderdaad de P-1600. Binnenkort komen daar ook de 2 DAP X18B's op.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Ook?... Dus nog eens er bij neem ik aan? 2 x top & 2 x Sub op 1 Amp. Dat kan beter he:P :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Of ga je het doen als ik ga doen?
2x K-115 op een P-1200 en dan (wat ik nog ga aanschaffen) 2x X-18B op een P-2000.
Ik vind zelf een P-1600 wat zwaar voor 2x K-115.  :Cool: 
Met carnaval ga ik ondervinden wat 2x X-18B doet op een P-2000 onder de topjes. (openlucht dus :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

----------


## djsandman

> Het is inderdaad de P-1600. Binnenkort komen daar ook de 2 DAP X18B's op.



Het is mogelijk natuurlijk want een P-1600 is veel te zwaar voor die K115's, en bovendien hebben de X18B's een doorlusmogelijkheid (+ passieve filter ingebouwd).

Echter zoals Wojcik al zegt "beter": 2 versterkers met eventueel actieve crossover lijkt me beter. Kan je de X18B's op de 1600 gooien en voor je toppen misschien beter een andere kopen. 
Een 2000 is denk te zwaar voor 2 x 18b's, aangezien mijn oude x15b's een P-900 al te zwaar vonden (clippen)

----------


## djspeakertje

@DJSandman: De P1600 is inderdaad aan de zware kant op de K115 (meer dan 2* het RMSvermogen van de 115 op 8 ohm...), maar de 2000 is eigenlijk te licht voor de X-18B, die mag 600WRMS op 8 ohm hebben, en de 2000 levert 700, dus die is eigenlijk nog te licht, daar kan je beter iets in de vorm van een DPA-3400 vintage, een Stage-Amp 4.0 of een Vision 3500 (om even bij Dap te blijven) op gooien, een speaker mag 1,5 tot 2* zijn RMS vermogen van de amp krijgen. Dat jouw 900 clipte op de x-15B's komt waarschijnlijk omdat die amp te licht is, die levert namelijk maar 350WRMS op 8 ohm, terwijl de sub 400 vraagt en dus 600 á 800 WRMS nodig heeft van zn amp... Als de amp clipt zegt dat trouwens niets over de subs, maar gewoon dat jij het niet hard genoeg vind en dus zo hard uitstuurt dat je amps gaan clippen... Niet de schuld van de amp of de subs dus :Wink: .


Daan

----------


## hardstyle

Amen. Kan er weinig aan toevoegen, wat betreft de P-1600: het word dus nog ff denken wat je hier mee gaat doen: verkopen of wat was je anders van plan?

----------


## BCDrivein

Ik ben van plan om eerst een tijdje alleen een DAP Palladium 1600 te gebruiken. Dus 2 DAP K115's en 2 DAP X18B's op de P1600.

Ik heb advies gevraagd bij sommige bedrijven en ze zeiden dat dit gewoon mogelijk is.
Wanneer daarna weer budget is komt er eventueel een P2000 om de 1600 te vervangen?
Is dit eigenlijk wel slim? Of moet ik dan gewoon een P2000 met crossover aanschaffen? Want ik wil natuurlijk altijd weer uitbreiden met weer 2 subs.
Dat ik uiteindelijk 4 subs en 2 tops heb.

----------


## djspeakertje

Natuurlijk kan het wel, ik kan met mn oude 4*75 watt HiFi versterkertje ook wel een complete L'Acoustics KUDO array met 24 kasten per kant aansturen, maar of dat verstandig is, is een tweede... 

Doorsparen, de 1600 eruit voor een 1200, en je subs op 1 van de door mij genoemde amps in post #86, of een van hun broertjes met soortgelijke specs.


Daan

Daan

----------


## djtom

Ik zouw voor de x 18 een dap vision 2400 kopen.
En dan je top weg doen en kijken voor de x 12 of x 12t op een vision 1600.
En dan bas kijken voor nog 2 sub.

----------


## BCDrivein

De subjes zijn er eindelijk! Foto's zijn gemaakt via mijn Blackberry.

Foto 1
Foto 2

----------


## hardstyle

:Embarrassment: Deze doen het niet, pagina kan niet worden weergegeven staat er.

----------


## Tom06

Bij mij doen ze het. Ziet er goed uit!

----------


## hardstyle

Vaag, ik heb eens gekeken op win7 met IE en google chrome, doen het beide niet :Frown:

----------


## Tom06

Ik zit nu op XP met IE en daar doen ze het gewoon

----------


## BCDrivein

Op alle fora's doen ze het gewoon bij iedereen!  :Wink:

----------


## DJ Paul M

Doen het gewoon goed hoor, ik zit op Firefox @ Windows XP

Maar je bent dus 14 net als mij, en nu zie ik dat ik nog een lange weg te gaan heb haha. Mooi voor elkaar.  :Big Grin:

----------


## hardstyle

Nu heb ik het nog een keer geprobeert met beide webbrowsers en doen ze het wel. Vaag :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Copains Deluxe

Ziet er zeker bom uit ! Persoonlijk niet mijn dingen maar tohc al goed dat je nu subjes hebt !

----------


## BCDrivein

Nog wat extra foto's van mijn subs. Dit keer met een tussenpaaltje etc.

Foto 1
Foto 2
Foto 3

Foto's gemaakt met Blackberry.

----------


## djtom

Dat zal nu wel lekker door dreunen.

----------


## Stoney3K

Hoe houden die X-18's de K-115's bij? Ik heb zelf bij 15/18 combinaties namelijk gauw de ervaring dat óf het midden heel schel is óf je een enorme dip krijgt aan de bovenkant. 

Dan moet je dus weer aardig gaan EQ'en om het midden en het hoog ruimte te geven, of al heel erg laag crossen waardoor het toevoegen van een subje niet enorm veel meer bijdraagt. Resultaat: Je loopt nodeloos hout (en dus gewicht) mee te slepen voor evenveel geluid.

Geef mij maar 12" topjes boven 18" subs.  :Wink:

----------


## BCDrivein

Ze doen het gewoon prima. Voordeel is dat er in de DAP X18B een ingebouwde filter zit  :Smile: 
Sowieso hebben de subjes echt wel meerwaarde dan alleen topjes hoor.

Ik hoor van meerdere mensen dat ik beter 15" topjes boven 18" subs kan doen.
Daarnaast ben ik ook nog maar net 15 jaar oud, dus nog een mooie toekomst.

----------


## I.T. drive in

Geef mij maar 12" boven een paar subjes.
Ik vind dat als je 15" zonder subs gebruikt de bas enorm rommelig klinkt.

----------


## BCDrivein

Na een tijdje weer een keer foto's gemaakt te hebben op een feest, moet ik ze maar gelijk even posten!

Foto 1
Foto 2

We moesten later op de avond het zonnescherm waar wij onder stonden verder uitschuiven, waardoor de parren te hoog stonden. Daarom staan ze op de 2e foto zo laag!

----------


## sis

> Ik vind dat als je 15" zonder subs gebruikt de bas enorm rommelig klinkt.



Kom je dan maar eens luisteren naar een RCF ART 725 A of 525 A

----------


## markfame

Ik ben het met sis eens, die rcf 15" klinken heel strak. Hier in de regio is er iemand die gebruikt de 322a met 15" subs eronder. Welke precies weet ik niet uit m'n hoofd. Ook zo'n setje klinkt erg strak met een hoog volume.

Als je door wilt sparen met dap zou ik dan de x12t als topjes nemen boven op je 18" subjes. En op den duur aansturen met 2 aparte versterkers. De asx18 van db-technologies is een goedkoop maar gewoon goedwerkende crossover. Zelf gebruik ik hem ook. 

Anders als je iets meer wilt instellen de cross-overs van dbx.

----------

